# X default configuration works well, however...



## siguri (Dec 12, 2022)

yes, by default I got the thing (13.1) out of the 'pkg box' working for me by running the things recommended, also checked Handbook Chap. 5. And I do like the format 3:4  better than 16:9, so xrandr produces something like:
**
Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1024x768       0.00* 
**
ok, I have this running on a little 2GB RAM IGEL thin client, but still.. I mean my monitor is capable to display 1900x1200. Can't this X fill the whole monitor for a change without that black strips left and right, I wonder?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 13, 2022)

You could try to specify these settings with "xrandr".
Or configure a specific xorg.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2022)

siguri said:


> Can't this X fill the whole monitor for a change without that black strips left and right, I wonder?


That's usually a monitor setting. The monitor will 'stretch' the image to fill the screen. You told X to use 1024x768 and that's what it's producing. Your monitor just shows this as a 1024x768 view in a 1900x1200 screen. Either configure X to use the 'full' resolution or set your monitor to stretch the image.

Now, regarding this 'full' resolution, what graphics card does the machine have and which driver did you use for it?


----------



## Vull (Dec 13, 2022)

Been awhile since I messed with this but you can check out these two threads:









						Solved - Screen Resolution (only 800x600 and 640x480 available)
					

I just installed FreeBSD on a Advent 4211b (MSI Wind clone). Having followed instructions to get XFCE4 running on it, it is working pretty well but the top screen resolution available is 800x600 which doesn't match the shape of the screen so images are distorted. I checked and the screen goes up...




					forums.freebsd.org
				












						Solved - Unable to change to max resolution with Nvidia GTX 1650.
					

Greetings. I am stuck on this. I've been at it for hours and I've tried everything I can think of. I am new to FreeBSD. I have a fresh install and I used the desktop-installer. I have a Nvidia GTX 1650 and I configured the proprietary nvidia-driver from inside desktop-installer. I have nvidia.ko...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Here are the contents of the xorg.conf file I used to fix the resolution on my external VGA monitor:
	
	



```
Section "Monitor"
  Identifier "VGA-0"
  Modeline   "1440x900_60.00"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync
  Option     "PreferredMode" "1440x900_60.00"
EndSection
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 13, 2022)

In .xinitrc you can also put a line like,

```
xrandr --output DVI-D-1 --mode 1600x900
```


----------



## siguri (Dec 15, 2022)

okay, you guys  really are havin' good thoughts and recommondation mentioned above. So, what am I doin'? Yes, me layzi I found out: You reminded me that it is my monitor runnin' in aspect mode. And I also learned why I chose that in the first place. I didn't like the stretched view at all. That already is givin' the creeps in console  mode if I chose the 12x22 fond with <vidfont>.  Producin' a mode line I'll do try next, for now: I contend myself and I am happy that as being fair new here I got so quick this profound help  of You.
/si


----------

